# Irish Daughter



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

An Irish Daughter had not been home for over 5 years.

Upon her return, her father cussed her, 'Where have ye been all this time?
Why did ye not write to us, not even a line? Why didn't ye call? Can ye not
understand what ye put yer old mum through?'

The girl, crying, replied, 'Sniff, sniff ...... dad .... I became a
prostitute '

'Ye what??!! Out of here, ye shameless harlot! Sinner! You're a disgrace to
this family.'

'OK, dad .... as ye wish. I just came back to give mum this luxurious fur
coat, title deed to a ten-bedroom mansion, plus a savings certificate for $5
million. For me little brother, this gold Rolex. And for ye, daddy, the
sparkling new Mercedes limited edition convertible that's parked outside,
plus a membership in the country club...' ....(takes a breath) .... ' and an
invitation for ye all to spend New Year's ve on board me new yacht in the
Riviera, and ...'

'Now what was it ye said ye had become?' says dad.

Girl, crying again, 'Sniff, sniff ..... a prostitute, dad! ... sniff,
sniff.'

'Oh! Be Jesus! Ye scared me half to death, girl! I thought ye said a
Protestant. Come here and give yer old dad a hug!'


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:? Again


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

The 80's rang.... They want their joke back


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol: Not heard it before.


----------

